#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Enlace com Rocket M5

## nuneseverton

Boa tardes a todos,

Fechamos enlace de 3,9 km com Rocket M5 mas não alcançamos o que esperávamos, com a ferramenta iperf os resultados não passam dos 23Mbps de throughput. Também observamos pela ferramenta "Speed Test" do próprio rádio que para um dos sentidos os resultados dos testes dão sempre melhores.

A visada é razoavelmente limpa, temos alguns prédios no entorno mas é possível vê o outro lado, estamos suspeitando que possa ser apenas alinhamento.

Se alguém puder ajudar com alguma dica, agradecemos muito!!

Equipamentos do enlace:

- 02 Rocket M5.
- 02 Antenas Xwave 5828DP-BL.

Link: https://www.computechloja.com.br/pro...-5828dp-bl-220 

Estou enviando prints da configuração.


Obrigado.
Everton Nunes.

----------


## fhayashi

Tem cara de alinhamento. Sinal está muito baixo

----------


## sphreak

> Boa tardes a todos,
> 
> Fechamos enlace de 3,9 km com Rocket M5 mas não alcançamos o que esperávamos, com a ferramenta iperf os resultados não passam dos 23Mbps de throughput. Também observamos pela ferramenta "Speed Test" do próprio rádio que para um dos sentidos os resultados dos testes dão sempre melhores.
> 
> A visada é razoavelmente limpa, temos alguns prédios no entorno mas é possível vê o outro lado, estamos suspeitando que possa ser apenas alinhamento.
> 
> Se alguém puder ajudar com alguma dica, agradecemos muito!!
> 
> Equipamentos do enlace:
> ...


Ou teu alinhamento tá todo errado, o que eu não acredito pois o sinal das Chains está bem parecido, ou o fresnel do teu enlace está morto! (Mais provável) 

Em 3,9Km com uma antena de 28dBi e rádio com potência em 20dBm (EIRP = 48dBm) era pra chegar algo em torno de -44dBm. Está chegando -70dBm. São 26dBm a menos que o esperado! 

Refaça o alinhamento do zero, azimute, downtilt, etc e verifique se não há obstruções na linha de visada. Porque em meu ponto de vista teu fresnel tá mortíssimo. 

Verifique outros itens como: pig tail, conexões, etc

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

No campo "Antenna Gain" eu deixei "0", minha antena é de 28dBi,

...é preciso informar algum valor neste campo?

...há essa necessidade? 


Obrigado.
Everton Nunes.

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> No campo "Antenna Gain" eu deixei "0", minha antena é de 28dBi,
> 
> ...é preciso informar algum valor neste campo?
> 
> ...há essa necessidade? 
> 
> 
> ...


É sempre bom informar todos os parâmetros do enlace. Mas com certeza não é isso que está dando problema de quase 30dBm aí.

----------


## nuneseverton

Caros @*sphreak* e @*fhayashi*,

Colocamos a informação dos dBi das antenas nas configurações dos rádios mas não vimos diferença nos resultados. Também estamos suspeitando do alinhamento, mas é bem possível que seja o fresnel como mencionado pelo @*sphreak*, pois em um dos pontos a antena está numa altura de 4 metros numa haste posicionada bem no centro da laje da cobertura do prédio... o posicionamento deste ponto poderia estar contribuindo para essa péssima performance? 

Obrigado.
Everton Nunes.

----------


## oibafms

Faça o planejamento do seu enlace, Use Google Earth que ja vai lhe dar uma noção da elevação no perímetro. Use o Link Cal da Ligo/Intelbras para verificar Fresnel. linkcalc.intelbras.com.br. A Ubiquit/Mikrotik tem ferramentas semelhantes...
Faça varredura pra encontrar uma frequência limpa, seu CCQ tem que ficar com 99-100%. Ajuste sua potencia pro sinal ficar em -50 por ai. Terá o máximo do rádio, que será limitado apenas pela porta LAN (100mbps)

----------


## sphreak

> Caros @*sphreak* e @*fhayashi*,
> 
> Colocamos a informação dos dBi das antenas nas configurações dos rádios mas não vimos diferença nos resultados. Também estamos suspeitando do alinhamento, mas é bem possível que seja o fresnel como mencionado pelo @*sphreak*, pois em um dos pontos a antena está numa altura de 4 metros numa haste posicionada bem no centro da laje da cobertura do prédio... o posicionamento deste ponto poderia estar contribuindo para essa péssima performance? 
> 
> Obrigado.
> Everton Nunes.


Eu suspeitaria de visada. A zona de fresnel em 3 km é de aproximadamente 6mts para 5960mhz. Isso significa que o ideal é manter livre um raio de 10mts (inferior e lateral) no caminho da propagação do sinal, inclusive em volta da antena.

Esses desenhos toscos do Paint explicam resumidamente o que ocorre quando o posicionamento na edificação é errado.

INSTALAÇÃO POSTERIOR>>>



Na instalação posterior é necessário que a antena seja instalada em um ponto elevado em relação ao telhado/laje, para que haja liberação da zona de fresnel.

O mesmo já não é tão necessário na instalação frontal. Desde que não haja nenhuma outra obstrução de fresnel fora da edificação, a antena pode ser instalada a pouca altura em relação ao telhado/laje.

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia,

Realizamos ajustes no alinhamento e tivemos uma melhora no throughput.
Sabemos que daria para alcançar um melhor resultado mas é bem provável que a zona de fresnel esteja obstruía em dos lados. 

Segue print do resultado.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


Everton Nunes.

----------

